
PiCluster: Simple Container Orchestration - rusher81572
https://github.com/rusher81572/picluster
======
contingencies
PXE support:
[https://github.com/rusher81572/picluster/issues/1](https://github.com/rusher81572/picluster/issues/1)

------
sheeshkebab
Nice! Takes 5 minutes to read through all code and all makes sense - and
probably all works too.

Kubernetes and nomad are a bear to get started with in comparison.

~~~
snuxoll
The new kubeadm tool makes it a little easier, but I've always run into issues
setting up networking. Truth be told though, I've found kubernetes fits in
better as a piece of the orchestration puzzle rather than the end of it - I
managed to get OpenShift (Origin) deployed in under 2 hours on 6 CentOS Atomic
hosts (3 masters, 3 schedulable nodes) and got all the k8s goodness with a
bunch of nice extras on top (same day we deployed 2 node.js apps to it and my
team was super excited when I had them push to git, OpenShift automatically
build and deployed the docker image and the new releases were live in
moments).

Seriously, if you want Kubernetes, look at just deploying openshift, there's
ansible playbooks out there and even an installer to write the ansible
inventory on your behalf to make it super easy, and the OpenVSwitch
configuration is just magic compared to getting flannel set up right for k8s.

------
nicolaslem
Hashicorp Nomad[0] is surprisingly simple yet powerful. It fits quite nicely
between Swarm and Kubernetes/Mesos, as this project mentions.

I'm not sure that it can run on the Raspberry Pi, but it is definitely worth a
try.

[0] [https://www.nomadproject.io](https://www.nomadproject.io)

------
jbyers
Worth mentioning "Raspberry" in the title.

~~~
rusher81572
Good idea. However, PiCluster will work perfectly fine on regular x86
hardware.

~~~
jbyers
Oh! Then I misunderstood the github project. My bad.

------
austinjp
Docker only, which is a shame.

~~~
rusher81572
I can easily add another runtime. What were you thinking?

~~~
austinjp
Thanks for the reply. Can you work with plain LXC/LCD?

~~~
rusher81572
Right now, the server simply sends Docker engine commands to the agent nodes.
If you know the equivilant commands for "docker build" and "Docker run", I
should be able to add it

